# Mini Robot detector de obstaculos



## RHouse (Abr 14, 2010)

Mi problema es que el circuito que se me proporciono es para un  robot hecho com bumpers pero cuando presiono uno de los bumpers se paran los dos motores mi circuito esta hecho con un 556 y un L293D pero  lo intendte todo y no puedo hacer que funcione como debe si me podrian ayudar.
La funcion de los bumper es la de invertir la polaridad del motor para que el mini robot de la vuelta


----------



## ivankira (Abr 14, 2010)

ala mejor viendo el circuito podria decirte algo mas preciso. 

supongo que los bumpers son los switch limite


----------



## Dario (Abr 14, 2010)

yo recomiendo que revises las conexiones en tu circuito, seguro debe haber algo mal conectado


----------



## RHouse (Abr 15, 2010)

Este es el diagrama pero siento que el problema esta en como debo conectar a los bumpers


----------



## ivankira (Abr 15, 2010)

ya probaste el circuito en algun software para ver si funciona.

se me hace que te estas confundiendo con las patitas del 556.
con el 555.
ya que son diferentes de hecho lo estaba armando y me paso lo mismo.


saludos


----------



## RHouse (Abr 15, 2010)

Ahora que ya lo intente armar de nuevo me quedo pero solo en un motor por que cuando presiono el bumper de ese motor gira en sentido contrario y automaticamente regresa pero cuando presiono el otro bumper el otro motor cambia de sentido pero el problema es que se queda en ese sentido y ya no cambia hasta que lo apague y lo vuelva a encender una recomendacion es cambiar las resistencias variables por unas normales.
Como caresco de un buen software me quiebro la cabeza haciendolo fisicamente aunque intentare buscar un buen software.


----------



## ivankira (Abr 16, 2010)

aqui esta un enlace para que puedas utilizar el livewire es ideal.
no esta muy completo pero es un buen comienzo cuando se practica.

saludos

http://wwe.taringa.net/posts/offtopic/1110119/Livewire-y-PCBwizard.html


----------

